# They Were Flying Today



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The wind really had the birds moving around.
It was a quick morning hunt and 4/4 limits filled. I hope everyone got a chance to get out today, it was better than fantastic.8)


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice widgeon there


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man! That looks like you had a great day!!!

I wanted to go so badly but I have company in town and couldnt escape


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Sweet!!!! Did you see any swans or geese?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

pelican said:


> Sweet!!!! Did you see any swans or geese?


Only one small flock of geese. Didn't see any swans this morning. All the swans I see fly in the late afternoon.


----------



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

i think i saw you today were you at the bird refuge if so on your way out we were the guys loading the canoe into the back of the truck on the east side of the auto loop we ended with 1 canvasback 1 goose and a swan we didnt get set up till almost 4:00 but our main goal was the swan


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

pizzaman_288 said:


> i think i saw you today were you at the bird refuge if so on your way out we were the guys loading the canoe into the back of the truck on the east side of the auto loop we ended with 1 canvasback 1 goose and a swan we didnt get set up till almost 4:00 but our main goal was the swan


No, that wasn't me. I didn't go to the refuge. 
Nice job on the swan.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweet! You gotta love windy days! Congrats on a nice pile of ducks!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

where's all the spoonies??? nice shoot8)


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

From the looks of it I now no why I didn't see any birds today. Nextime don't kill them all let us have a couple please. :grin:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> From the looks of it I now no why I didn't see any birds today. Nextime don't kill them all let us have a couple please. :grin:


I promise there are plenty more out there.

There were thousands upon thousands of ducks yesterday. We got to our spot at 6:30 and watched the ducks fly around as thick as mosquitos, and pile in the decoys by the hundreds. It was a sight to see, and one of the few times we have experienced watching that many birds. We were so wrapped up in the show that we never fired a shot until around 8:00


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I promise there are plenty more out there.
> 
> There were thousands upon thousands of ducks yesterday. We got to our spot at 6:30 and watched the ducks fly around as thick as mosquitos, and pile in the decoys by the hundreds. It was a sight to see, and one of the few times we have experienced watching that many birds. We were so wrapped up in the show that we never fired a shot until around 8:00


You got to love days like that. I've had a few I was so drawn to the shot I forgot to shoot.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I promise there are plenty more out there.
> 
> There were thousands upon thousands of ducks yesterday. We got to our spot at 6:30 and watched the ducks fly around as thick as mosquitos, and pile in the decoys by the hundreds. It was a sight to see, and one of the few times we have experienced watching that many birds. We were so wrapped up in the show that we never fired a shot until around 8:00


Jeez, they must have all come down from the bird refuge overnight. The refuge was mostly frozen when we arrived in the early morning. There weren't a ton of ducks around, but enough to provide a good morning pass-shoot. We saw plenty of buffleheads and goldeneyes around, but only managed to bring home a pintail and an embarassing amount of shovelers.

The main objective was to get my dad's swan, but we saw a grand total of 1 from sunrise until 2:00 when we called it quits.

There were quite a few geese around.

Much of the ice on the bigger bodies of water had melted away by early afternoon. I wish I know how it looked right now.

By afternoon, the wind and sun had a lot of the bigger ponds opening up appreciably.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> Jeez, they must have all come down from the bird refuge overnight.


Well, the reason why there were so many ducks was the 50+ mph wind that blew in Davis County for 2 days. I can't imagine any duck wanting to be out on the GSL. I knew they would be looking for calm water out of the wind, and that's where we found them.

There will be more birds showing up at the refuge with the warm temperatures coming this week. Good luck!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> Well, the reason why there were so many ducks was the 50+ mph wind that blew in Davis County for 2 days. I can't imagine any duck wanting to be out on the GSL. I knew they would be looking for calm water out of the wind, and that's where we found them.
> 
> There will be more birds showing up at the refuge with the warm temperatures coming this week. Good luck!


Thanks. We'll be giving the swans another go sometime this week, but I'm not sure where yet.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Well, the reason why there were so many ducks was the 50+ mph wind that blew in Davis County for 2 days. I can't imagine any duck wanting to be out on the GSL. I knew they would be looking for calm water out of the wind, and that's where we found them.
> 
> There will be more birds showing up at the refuge with the warm temperatures coming this week. Good luck!


You remind me of my long departed grandpa. He was a fishing and hunting guide and one of the best in our neck of the woods. One day he passed on some advice I often tend to overlook in my foolishness. He said to catch a fish you have to think like a fish and to hunt an animal you have to think like that animal you're hunting. When I slowed down to think about his advice when I was having trouble catching fish or hunting, somehow my "luck" always changed when I started actually thinking, if I was that animal right now what would I be doing or where would I be. Amazingly simple yet we overlook it and want the animals to behave like we want them to based on where/how we want to hunt or fish


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> Thanks. We'll be giving the swans another go sometime this week, but I'm not sure where yet.


I will watch for swans this week and let you know what I see and where they are.


----------



## rolltide89 (Sep 29, 2013)

utah lake or gsl?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

rolltide89 said:


> utah lake or gsl?


gsl ;-)


----------



## rolltide89 (Sep 29, 2013)

I haven't gone up there yet I have been stayin on utah but I'm ready to change things up a bit


----------

